# Childhood toys - got any?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ya know those toys that you played with years ago; back when you were a lot younger. :teehee: The toys that you just never wanted to get rid of but have crammed or stashed away for whomever be it kids, grandkids, or possibly Ggrandkids. Those toys that for some reason when dug out, seen, or even just thought of bring a picture of those better childhood times to mind. Or even those toys that after years of being played with, you know the ones, the ones you just couldn't destroy but finally out-grew and set aside (or your Mom did).
Why I ask? I ran across a couple of mine this past weekend; on the search of one other old toy I knew I had and was ______ (somewhere).
Anyway, on the search for my Lionel - yep I am a past engineer woooo - woooo, [prophead] I came across 3 bronze horses of yesteryear, a racing car track set-up, and of course my Lionel; even some parts of a snap together village that I had with the train.... Ahhh, the memories that came rushing back.........
Anyway, I saw what I wanted to see, held what I wanted, maybe needed, to hold and then put everything back as it was. Because hey, some day......... Well, I think those with old toys know what I mean.

Soooo, got any childhood toys (memories) stashed?


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

House fire back in 1967 destroyed everything!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I saw some old bikes still useable being hauled to the scrap yard and bought them and found a bag of baseball mits going to the dump to .i'll give em to a youngster .I sure loved my baseball mit that a neabour gave me .I could never have afforded a REAL mit back then wish I still had it BUT its better that we wore it out we saved up green stamps till we could get a mit for my brother. and in 1968 the CUBS were our heros on the old black n white TV


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm 67.
Still have my baby doll.
She sets in a glass case now.

I have a "problem" with sentiment ~~~~
I have a difficult time parting with stuff.

I have many other items that remind me of years gone by ----
I have many toys that belonged to my children who are now in their 40's.
And, favorite story books, too.

The grandchildren have all played with them, but are beginning to outgrow them.

It's time for me to downsize, so I try to send things home with the kids.
If the next generation doesn't want to save them, they will be tossed............or donated.

Most everything has served its purpose well ----- was loved and appreciated.


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

My two sets of Lionel trains from the late 1940s were stolen by some "friends" I hired to take care of my place while I was away for a week. I didn't discover it for a long time, so really didn't have a case. He & his wife taunted me.....and they said they were born-again Baptists so it didn't matter what they did. All is forgiven for them by their god. 

But I still have my Tony Doll from around 1950. 

Nancy/TX


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I have the doll I was given for my 5th birthday. The thing that attracted me to her was that she is black.I had never seen a person of color and fell in love with her curly hair, nice cheeks and big round ear rings. She is the only thing from my childhood that made it from the UK to the US with me. Girls and their dolls! I have had her for 57 yrs now.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have my 1960s era Tonka construction trucks and three fire trucks , one a cable remote controlled snorkel truck in storage on one of the shelves in the garage at my parents.

Although I intended to take them to a friends paint shop after I cleaned them, my father suggested leaving them with the scratched and nicked original paint for collectable value if I decide to sell the metal toy trucks as antiques.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

There should be a baseball glove around here, but I haven't seen it in a while. There are three closets I need to go through and clean out, but I keep finding good (or good enough for me) excuses to avoid the task. It's probably in one of those three closets.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Well, I have one toy and it was the only one I had as a small child. (Yes, my grandchildren that have closets full just can't wrap their mind around that!) It's a teddy bear made by my grandmother from an old fake fur coat that someone gave her. It used to have a dress and panties, now is missing an arm and the clothes. My brother had a male version with bib-overalls (no, not coveralls--overalls is what we called them).


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Still have my Lionel train set from the early 50's. A few years ago it was up & running - Just to check it out you understand, then had to go add some more track. :grin: 
I've been thinking of giving it to my grandsons, but after visiting them out of state recently, I think it'll stay with me until they get somewhat older. 

No saved games or dolls, but I do have some childhood books - They sure were written differently then.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

No childhood toys left but I did find that Netflix has all the episodes of the "Super Car" that I watched when I was about 6. It's a puppet program based on a car that can fly or go underwater.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Everything I had in my cabin was lost to a fire. Lucky it was small so a lot of thing I owned was other places. I have one childhood toy, it was under the house at the farm I grew up on. Got it back when my parents moved in 1980. It is a 1:12th model of a Farmall H tractor, that my Grandfather got me. On my 6th birthday my Grandparents gave me a brand new silver dollar. A couple months later I contracted polio. While I was still trying to learn how to walk with the braces and crutches my Grandfather carried me into Polk County Farmers Coop and we traded that silver dollar for a Farmall H toy with a barge wagon. Never found the barge wagon but I have the H in a cabinet next to my desk. A few years ago I got a Farmall F20 that was sold at Red Power Roundup. A dear friend on another forum put it together and painted it right there on site. The 2 are together. The F20 was Dads first IHC tractor and the Farmall H was my favorite tractor growing up. When I was little the H sat in the barn hooked to a manure spreader. I would dream of farming all the land I could see out of that barn door, sitting there on that H. Later I got to drive it spreading manure on the pastures....James


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have one older sister who didn't take anything with her that didn't fit in her backpack. I also have 9 younger siblings. So, no, haven't got any toys from childhood.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have my old Theodore bear(he's much too old to be called Teddy anymore),he's 60 years old that I know of.Only childhood possession that I have left.I have bought a few old toys that I remember as a kid,but they're not the same.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

My Revlon doll. Cherries Jubilee is her name. Got her in 56 I think.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

My sister still has all of our old Legos and Tinkertoys. They (Tinkertoys) were the good ones that were made of wood, not plastic.


----------



## mamastars (Feb 28, 2006)

I still have my bicycle that Santa gave me. I learned to ride on it. No hand brakes or gears. It's the only bike I've have ever had. I got it about 1961 or 62. Maybe I'll get it out and put the new tires on it.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I have nothing that was mine as a child. I have a sister 13 mo. younger than me and one 11 years younger. Most of the stuff 1st sis and I had was joint and ended up with younger sis. Also we moved with disgusting regularity (14 times at least before I was 17) so things weren't kept. 

I have kept some Fisher-Price toys that belonged to my youngest for the grandchildren and not great-grandchildren to play with. I offered the stuff to dd but she told me to keep it for them to have something at my house. 

My mom is 91 and has a china head doll and a child's wicker rocking chair that were her's as a child.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Yea, I have three. A stuffed monkey that turns his head when you turn his tail; a Howdy Doody doll, and an old child's Roy Rogers guitar. But I do collect old toys - mostly cars, trucks, and boats from a time before I was born. Running out of places to put those.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Yea, I have three. A stuffed monkey that turns his head when you turn his tail; a Howdy Doody doll, and an old child's Roy Rogers guitar. But I do collect old toys - mostly cars, trucks, and boats from a time before I was born. Running out of places to put those.


 I started learning to play on a Roy Rogers guitar..good thing I didn't know it wasn't playable.My daughter bought me a replacement a few years ago.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I have my dads only toy he ever got when he was a kid. It is a 1938 wind up tin rabbit, with cloth ears that flap when you set it down after winding. It jumps up and down in a most delightful, (and frightening) fashion. lol. He would have been 80 this year. He got it from a school teacher when he was 5.

I keep it in a secret spot with other treasures...


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I still have my RAT FINK stuff.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have my teddy bear. He is rather moth eaten and only has one eye but he still looks good in my two eyes. He is older than I am.

My husband had all his Lego, Tinkertoys, trains, Mechano and Matchbox cars at his mother's house. When she passed away his sister and brother went to the house (the day she passed) and vultured it. They deny even having seen his boxes which we had arranged to move out of her house as soon as we had closed on our first house - a couple of months away. But we know they took all of it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a box of wooden puzzles that I spent many a rainy day taking apart and putting together again as a wee lad.


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

I have my "Red Ryder" BB gun. My father bought it for me when I was 12.
It is now 60 years old and shoots like new due to some preventative maintenance over the years.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

I have some of my dolls, dollhouse furniture and tin play dishes. Also most of my horse books. I had a real rabbit fur bunny too. Since I had 3 boys, Binky Bunny was the only thing to pass on. My middle son loved it so it's had a lot of wear. The rest of the stuff the boys weren't interested in. Now I have 5 grandsons so it looks like the girl stuff will stay in the attic awhile longer.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I have an old steam engine kit


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

My dad was a huge HO train buff, when he passed i inherited all the trains but sadly somebody stole all of the engines so all i have left is a box or 2 of cabooses


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

My in-laws brought one of these ride-on pumper trucks over for our daughter's second birthday 3 weeks ago. It belonged to my husband 50+ years ago. It is in excellent condition, having only been used indoors- much nicer than the one in this photo (from ebay).

This was an especially memorable gift as hubby's dad had a stroke and passed away two weeks after DD's birthday


----------



## RDuke (May 11, 2013)

I've managed to "reacquire" some of the toys I had as a kid including my Roy Rogers lunch box from the 2nd grade. A few others include the baking soda frogmen and submarine that were a premium from Kellogg's cereals. I also have a couple of Viewmasters with a lot of the disks. One of the Viewmasters is the lighted type. I enjoy looking at the slides every so often. My favorites are the National Parks all done up in vivid Kodachrome.
One that continues to elude me is another cereal premium that I would love to have (again). For 10 cents and a box top, Kellogg's would send you a Bomb Sight with tiny plastic bombs that dropped onto plastic ships. the ships were in two pieces held together with rubber bands. As the bombadier you would look down on a sea scape that you placed the tiny ships on. It was actually a plastic sheet printed with ocean and coastlines. Next you looked through the bomb sight and when you had the ship in your sights you pushed a little slide to "drop" a bomb. If you were good enough the little bomb hit the ship and the tension of the rubber band "blew" the ship into two pieces.
It was so simple, so silly and I would love to have it back again.
Back in the 50's, I don't remember what year, that 10 cents was my weeks allowance and I thought that I had made a wise purchase. I really do miss that toy.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

My first Barbie from the early 60's with her wool coat trimmed in real mink fur, just like Jackie Kennedy wore (pre JFK assasination). My dear great-aunt made it for me from pieces of an old mink stole somebody gave her. I also have the dress for Barbie my aunt made for me. I don't remember where all the other Barbie stuff went, probably gave it to a younger cousin, I had a suitcase full of them. I kept the "important" to me, stuff. She sleeps in my bedside table


----------

